# How do you make Krupi?



## jpinmaryland (Feb 24, 2005)

This was a german dish, consisting I think of bulgar wheat, bacon fat, onion and possibly potatoes. Baked as a casserole sort of like potato pancakes I guess. No one seems to make it much anymore. I could google it but maybe you guys have special tips, techniques, etc.


----------



## TheHummer (Mar 11, 2005)

Hi JP

I did google it and didn't come up with much except this excerpt from Legacy of the Priest by Stephen P Matava :

"Father Damian pulled out his chair and sat and the rest followed. Brother Theo took the ladle and filled each bowl with "Krupi," a soup made from beans, barley and small bits of smoked ham. The brothers passed the soup down to the priest who waited until all had a full bowl and a piece of bread in front of them before he picked up his wooden spoon and began to eat. He wanted conversation at the meal so he would know what was happening but none of the brothers knew if they were allowed to speak. The priest looked up and, in a matter a fact manner, said "you are allowed to speak as I want the meal time to be a happy time."







The soup that they were eating came from an old recipe used to make the smoked ham go as far as possible. The ham bone was placed in a pot and boiled until all of the flavor of the bones had been extracted. The bones were taken out and the rest of the ingredients were put in, all the vegetables were grown at the abbey. Brother Theo put in beans, barley, carrots, celery and onions. He went to his herb garden outside of the kitchen door and added various herbs that were on hand. He grew his herb garden every year and dried those that remained until the frost, for winter use. The fat had not been taken out of the soup as this was a source of energy and was needed by the brothers especially those who did heavy work." 8)


----------



## velochic (Mar 11, 2005)

I asked my german friends here and they do not know this dish (I live in Bavaria).  Bulghur is not german, athough all of the turkish groceries here have it.  Hmmm... when googled, it looks like all the websites for this term are polish.  Interesting.  Let us know if you find out about this.  Sounds like it could be yummy.


----------



## Alix (Mar 11, 2005)

-------------------
KRUPI (BARLEY SOUP)
-------------------

Ham bone
6 qt. water
1/4 c. barley
1/2 c. whole tomatos
1/3 c. diced cabbage
1 1/2 tbsp. parsley
1 tsp. salt
1/2 c. diced carrots
1/2 c. diced wax beans
2 med. potatoes, diced
1/2 c. Minute Rice
1/2 c. diced celery

Cook ham bone in water approximately 45 minutes. Add barley,
whole tomatos, cabbage, parsley and salt; cook for
approximately 45 minutes. Then add carrots, celery, beans
and potatoes and cook for half hour more. Add Minute Rice
and cook 20 to 30 minutes more.


----------



## jpinmaryland (Mar 15, 2005)

Great responses! Thanks guys.

The people who made krupi were mainly slavic or polish. My dads family is slovak but they didnt make. The neighbors were some sort of slavic and they did make.

Except it wasnt soup! It was a baked potato casserole. THe taste was much akin to potato pancakes, I would say a little more pork and fatty tasting though. I think I can figure it out myself.

Thanks for the stories though. Maybe theres a different name for it in polish..?

Then there is kishka. Blood sausage. Dont want to go there..


----------



## Alix (Mar 16, 2005)

JP, my family is of Ukrainian descent. Kishka is a BAD word in my house! EWWWW!


----------



## jpinmaryland (Mar 16, 2005)

yeah Kishka was yucky.


----------



## Alix (Mar 16, 2005)

You ever have to smell heshke (sp?) aka headcheese being made? Oh my word. That and sauerkraut are NOT what you want to smell when you come home from a tough day at school!


----------



## jpinmaryland (Mar 17, 2005)

what about souse do you remember that? It was like pickle loaf or something, except it was clear.

My friends mom once made pig's nipple soup. I kid you  not. She cut slices of the pig's nipple and they float in the soup. Years later she denied that she had ever made it.


----------



## Alix (Mar 18, 2005)

Y'know, it scares me what they make sometimes. I keep trying to convince members of my family that we no longer live in the Old Country, and we don't have to conserve everything so hog jowls and other bits of pig face are not necessarily NEEDED anymore!


----------



## jpinmaryland (Mar 19, 2005)

one of my clients grew up on a farm in No. Carolina. I asked her if she ate brains for breakfast. 

"used to." 
"Not any more huh?" 
"no way. "


----------



## Alix (Mar 19, 2005)

jpinmaryland said:
			
		

> one of my clients grew up on a farm in No. Carolina. I asked her if she ate brains for breakfast.
> 
> "used to."
> "Not any more huh?"
> "no way. "


 
 GROSS! My Dad ate the weirdest stuff. Jellied ox tongue slices etc. EWWW!


----------

